# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  انتقال ساختار و داده از mongo به Sql

## peymanjon

2 تا سوال در مورد انتقال ساختار جداول و داده های آن از mongo  به Sql  دارم که ممنون میشم دوستانیکه تجربه دارند ، راهنمایی کنید.
اول اینکه چجوری ساختار جداول را از mongo  به sql  انتقال بدم . 
دوم اینکه چجوری می تونم داده های یک جدول را از mongo  به sql  در بازه زمانی مشخص انتقال بدم؟ می خواهم مثل job  بهش زمان بدم که مثلا هر شب فلان ساعت این کار بکند و داده های قبلی را در صورت تغییر update کنه و جدیدهای را insert  کند.
ممنون از توجه و همکاری شما بزرگواران

----------

